# My amazing twin homebirth 38 wks



## tripletsOMG

I got my homebirth and although it was really hard work (the pushing) they are healthy and safe little boys. Birth story to come I promise Liam born at 2pm 1/27 complete breech ( butt actually scrotum first with then legs then head) 6lbs 10oz and 18.5 inchs long. Noah born 49mins later also breech feet first 6lbs 5oz 18inch long. Getting some much needed rest for mom, dad and babies. Thank you all for your support Oh exactly 38wks born over water.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120127_181304.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 43


----------



## PepsiChic

congrats on the birth of your amazing little boys! and well done *hugs*


----------



## zabka78

Congratulation to your Boys , they are adorable . I can't wait for your HB story . Sending Hugs , try to rest as much as you can


----------



## becstar

Oh wow, I'm so glad you got the birth you wanted - well done!!! And both breech - brilliant, well done. x


----------



## madasa

WOW! That's wonderful, so glad you got it the way you wanted it :D Happy baby moon xxx


----------



## hellohefalump

congratulations!


----------



## Mervs Mum

I've been waiting for this announcement!!! Rockstarmama!! You should send your story to Birth Without Fear!! 

Enjoy your babymoon :flower:


----------



## ChrissiK

Congratulations - I've followed some of your comment and glad to hear that your home birth came true... And great weight and maturity of your boys! How wonderful!


----------



## ljo1984

Oh wow this is fantastic news! They are gorgeous and can't wait to hear your story. Congratulations. Xxx


----------



## Narie

Beautiful babies, sounds like you did a fantastic job!!

Congratulations.


----------



## booflebump

Absolutely amazing - well done Mama. I agree with Lise, you need to submit it to Mama Birth or Birth Without Fear so others can read your fab birth story xxx


----------



## NaturalMomma

Congrats momma, they are gorgeous!


----------



## whirlwind

Woohoo!!!! Great news, congratulations!


----------



## xSin

Amazing!! Congratulations! :)


----------



## MrsN

Wow! Your a supermummy! Love the names too!  xx


----------



## loobylou29

YAY congrats hope your enjoying your precious miracles :) xoxoxoxo


----------



## imagine13

Double congratulations! :flower: Amazing - so glad you got your homebirth. Can't wait to hear your story.


----------



## bbyno1

They are gorgeous!
Well done:)
Im glad you got the homebirth you planned.


----------



## youngwife20

Awww congrats! Weldone! I wondered why i hadnt seen you much lol x


----------



## ZoeZo

Twins, at home, breech OMG! Congratulations and well done! x


----------



## pimento1979

Wow, that's absolutely fantastic! Congratulations!!


----------



## ChrissiK

Have you posted your birth story somewhere?
It would be such a great read!!??


----------



## anna kitty

Congratulations


----------



## Lizzie K

Congratulations! I love the names. Liam is my oldest boy's middle name, but that's the one he goes by. Soon after he turned one, he quit answering to Alaric, so we switched to Liam. His grandparents still call him Alaric, so he will answer to either, but I prefer Liam.


----------

